# Supercharging Cost (Canada)



## SweetBJ (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey everyone, hoping to get some clarity on why supercharging has gone up by about 70% in the last few weeks, I've read some articles on it but all they've really mentioned is the difference in the 4 tiers of pricing, not why its almost doubled. Anyone have any insight into this? Kinda nuts


----------

